# Prime VS Betta Care



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

from what i read from the seachem website, the only difference between prime and betta care is that the betta care solution sets the PH to 7. does anyone have any experience or can confirm/deny this? cause if i have fish or shrimp that prefer ph7 then i wouldnt really need any ph-setting substrate correct?


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

Recently found Betta Basics is based on phosphate buffer. LFS tested water in my Spec and found high phosphate levels - off the charts.

Contacted Seachem and confirmed - the company is in the process of changing product labels.


----------

